# Corsa "d" Radiator removal.



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

My little corsa needs a new radiator, it's dark and the interweb doesn't give me all I need, has any changed the radiator in a corsa d with air conditioning, I've got the hoses off and the wiring harness removed and the radiator is free but it's still got the air con radiator connected to it. 

It's dark now but has anyone ever changed the rad, does it simply pull apart as I don't fancy messing with the air con system.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I changed the radiator on the gf's mk4 Astra. The condenser was simply bolted to either the front of the car or the radiator can't really remember. But didn't need to touch it. I also took the bumper off to make it a lot easier


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just finished the job in daylight, it's so much easier than at 7.30 in the evening. For anyone thinking about the swap, the fan assembly clips to the rear of the radiator, you release it at the top then slide it upwards. Then you need to undo the radiator support when is two torn bolts under the front bumper. This then allows the radiator assembly to drop down.

The air on radiator then clips to the front again it's pretty easy to see, do this then the radiator lifts out. Just remove all of the hoses first and if in doubt disconnect the battery to stop the fan turning while your fingers are in its way.


----------

